# Two Lawrence Auxiliaries Fired Over Website



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Two auxiliary officers in the Lawrence Police Department have been fired by Police Chief John Romero for creating an unauthorized web site that included the official department emblem and photos of scantily clad women.

Romero told the Eagle-Tribune of Lawrence that Joe Dethamphavane, 27, of Lowell, and David Russell, 28, of Haverhill, were dismissed for improper conduct that jeopardized the department's reputation and public image.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm mad their myspace site isn't up anymore...scantillay clad females


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I think both of them post here...and have posted in the hot babes thread.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Man - that was quick... Didn't the story just brake on Wednesday?


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

Chief Romero doesn't mess around I guess


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

It's not like he has to get an act of congress to fire a volunteer.


----------



## Kb1100 (Jan 10, 2007)

SOT_II said:


> I think both of them post here...and have posted in the hot babes thread.


 I am positive that one of them post here


----------

